# Murdoch may get rid of DirecTV



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

It sounds like Murdoch doesnt like DirecTV anymore since he cant compete in the broadband business.

I wonder if this means Tivo may eventually come back to the fold.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060914/bs_nm/media_newscorp_liberty_dc_1


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Very interesting news. Does anyone know anything about Liberty Media?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Seems like they have pieces of QVC, Encore, Starz, IAC/InterActiveCorp

Wikipeida: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Media

Looks like they have pieces of the Middleware product OpenTV
Small piece of Time Warner...

But they seem to be more of a "middle"/"holding" company then a controling intrests in most of them.

Could be back to more of the way GM "held" DirecTV


----------



## mattbooty (Dec 28, 2002)

Take this for what its worth because it came from a CSR, but when i was on the phone with tech support last week and they were setting me up to replace my 10-250 I mentioned I NEEDED to have another 10-250 and we got on the subject of how I was unhappy that D* was moving away from Tivo, the CSR kept saying in a very sly way don't be surprised if Tivo and DirecTV reach another agreement within the next 3 years. Could have something to do with this? Could just be a CSR trying to talk more than they actually know. Thought I'd mention it when I saw this.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I posted my reply on your other thread. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316464


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Anything is possible with in 3 years time..
Who knows if TiVo will still be an independent company by the end of 2007 let alone by 2009


----------



## kbcrowe (Dec 12, 2000)

mattbooty said:


> Take this for what its worth because it came from a CSR, but when i was on the phone with tech support last week and they were setting me up to replace my 10-250 I mentioned I NEEDED to have another 10-250 and we got on the subject of how I was unhappy that D* was moving away from Tivo, the CSR kept saying in a very sly way don't be surprised if Tivo and DirecTV reach another agreement within the next 3 years. Could have something to do with this? Could just be a CSR trying to talk more than they actually know. Thought I'd mention it when I saw this.


It's really not worth anything, because a CSR would be the LAST to know of something like this. But it does look like Murdock is dumping this "Turd Bird".

http://www.variety.com/VR1117950090.html


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Must be nice to have that kid of money, to throw a $10 Billion company and "stock" around, like it was a baseball card trade.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

_Quietly begins to get my party hats and noise makers available..._


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah this could be great news. I just don't like any of the moves News Corp has made. I'd love for their to be a tivo option again, and earl Tivo just won a huge lawsuit and I know that you know that. So I'd say their is a very good chance Tivo is still independent in 2009. I'm sure if Tivo gets a pay out the size of the Rim case they will be happy to go it alone for awhile and try to get patent fees from other companies. Now if only I can get my hr10 to call out over vonage for the 6.3 update.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Can someone please notify Steve Jobs that DirecTV is for sale? I'm sure Apple can find a good use for DirecTV's assets....


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Leila said:


> Can someone please notify Steve Jobs that DirecTV is for sale? I'm sure Apple can find a good use for DirecTV's assets....


It is not really for sale but for "trade". Murdoch is trying to get rid of NewsCorp second biggest stock holder (the first being him) by giving them DirecTV for there shares. Right now NewsCorp has taken poison pill measures to block a possible hostile take over.

P.S. I did see the smiley. I do not want this thread to turn into an Apple taking over DirecTV thread.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

rminsk said:


> It is not really for sale but for "trade". Murdoch is trying to get rid of NewsCorp second biggest stock holder (the first being him) by giving them DirecTV for there shares. Right now NewsCorp has taken poison pill measures to block a possible hostile take over.
> 
> P.S. I did see the smiley. I do not want this thread to turn into an Apple taking over DirecTV thread.


You right on the money. I'm sure you read the variety article about Murdoch being scared of a possible take over. I think this is a VERY VERY good thing!!!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Shouldn't this thread be merged with this eerily similar thread in the DirecTV Forum ?

BTW: I look forward to the day we can kiss Rupert goodbye and can only hope if he lets DirecTV go that the new primary shareholder likes loves TiVo!


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Shouldn't this thread be merged with this eerily similar thread in the DirecTV Forum ?
> 
> BTW: I look forward to the day we can kiss Rupert goodbye and can only hope if he lets DirecTV go that the new primary shareholder likes loves TiVo!


Nope because were discussing the how this could affect HD j/j.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Shouldn't this thread be merged with this eerily similar thread in the DirecTV Forum ?


Or maybe merge with the one I started in General Chit-Chat?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316510


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

generalpatton71 said:


> earl Tivo just won a huge lawsuit and I know that you know that. So I'd say their is a very good chance Tivo is still independent in 2009.


Yes, the case against Dish... 
But last I checked, Dish wasn't done fighting it yet....

And $75 Million may sound like a lot to you and me.... but out there on the level there are playing.... It is big... but it is not "big".

I don't wish ill will on TiVo, not in the least.
But Comcast is already 18 months from announcement and no subscribers yet.
Cox is a while off.

And while TiVo Series 3 is a "hit" to some, it's price and the difficulties with the cable-co's ......

Who knows what is going to happen over the "next" three years.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Why couldn't Tivo be rich and buy directv themselves? I can dream, can't I? hehe


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Yes, the case against Dish...
> But last I checked, Dish wasn't done fighting it yet....
> 
> And $75 Million may sound like a lot to you and me.... but out there on the level there are playing.... It is big... but it is not "big".
> ...


The RIM case had a smaller jury pay out compared to tivo. However things drudged on and on then the case ended with a 500 million settlement.

BTW-I believe it's up to 89 million now. I'll bet you a Pepsi or Cards vs Cubs game that the final pay out to Tivo will be over 250 million dollars.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

drew2k said:


> BTW: I look forward to the day we can kiss Rupert goodbye and can only hope if he lets DirecTV go that the new primary shareholder likes loves TiVo!


Why? Look at all the good he has done for DirecTV:
- Got rid of TiVo and replaced with NDS DVRs
- Changed from a ownership model with 3rd party receivers to a leasing model with DirecTV receivers
- Raised prices
- Got rid of Freeview and replaced with horrible music channel
- Added very few national HD channels
- Changed over to the XM music channels

On second thought, you are right... he is evil and has to go.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

It could be worse. What if all our receivers were running Windows? lol


----------



## Oknarf (Oct 30, 2003)

Sometimes you have to be careful what you wish for. 

Rup has done alot of things, in particular the move away from Tivo, that have pissed alot of us off. I'm sure this has affected subscriber growth as DirecTV used to grow through enthusiast/our referals in addition to buying customers with cheap sign up deals. Now they are paying $100 for a referal and I can honestly say I haven't told anyone to switch from cable to DirecTV in years. in fact I've been doing the opposite as cable has had a real advantage as far as HD goes and now their's a Tivo solution to go with it. Game, set, match.

Good job Rup. Maybe someone else can save DirecTV. But then again, they may screw it up even more.


----------



## kbcrowe (Dec 12, 2000)

I hate to say it couldn't get any worse because that's when it usually does. Remember how everyone was so excited that News Corp. was going to buy D*? Who knows what direction Liberty would take with D*. They could drop the emphasis on HDTV alltogether for all we know. 

Still, I have to say any change would be good. I don't see me being a D* customer in couple of years if News Corp. continues on their present course.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> Why couldn't Tivo be rich and buy directv themselves? I can dream, can't I? hehe


Considering the price TiVo charges for its DVR service compared to DirecTV, I hope TiVo never takes over. I have six DVRs that cost me a total of ZERO for DVR service from DirecTV. With TiVo, it would cost $48 plus tax just for the TiVo service.

No thanks. :down:


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> It could be worse. What if all our receivers were running Windows? lol


Actually, there are a number of DirecTV subs that would love to go back to a Windows DVR. UltimateTV, to many that had it, was a better DVR than TiVo - cleaner, faster, easier to use. If it wasn't for HDTV, I'd still be using my UTVs.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

In the following article, Murdoch calls Directv a "turd bird". Pretty funny. The rest is the same old stuff.

http://www.variety.com/VR1117950090.html


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

generalpatton71 said:


> I'll bet you a Pepsi or Cards vs Cubs game that the final pay out to Tivo will be over 250 million dollars.


What are you trying to tourture me? Pepsi isn't so bad... but Cubs game?


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

kbcrowe said:


> I hate to say it couldn't get any worse because that's when it usually does. Remember how everyone was so excited that News Corp. was going to buy D*? Who knows what direction Liberty would take with D*. They could drop the emphasis on HDTV alltogether for all we know.
> 
> Still, I have to say any change would be good. I don't see me being a D* customer in couple of years if News Corp. continues on their present course.


I highly doubt they would take any emphasis of HDTV. That would further kill off DirecTv. I hate to say but even the cable system that I work for is carrying just as many HD channels as DirecTv and they seem to be adding them at a better pace than DirecTv is. The only thing from totally getting DirecTv at this point is that I can't stand the Scientific Atlanta DVR's that are provided and I don't want to have to spend tons of $$$$ for stand alone Tivo units.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> What are you trying to tourture me? Pepsi isn't so bad... but Cubs game?


I'm just a huge cards fan and we don't play the White Sox except for inter league play once in a while. On the other hand Cubs and Cards play each other several times a year.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

What's up with that moustache on Chase Carey in the picture in the article linked to on the first post of this thread? What kind of loser is running DirecTV and what made him decide that the "Yosemite Sam look" was in vogue for the CEO/President of a satellite television company?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

kbcrowe said:


> Remember how everyone was so excited that News Corp. was going to buy D*?


Um... no? I know I wasn't, and actually I don't remember anyone else being excited about it either. News Corp sucks.

I was glad the merger with Dish failed, because I like having competition in the satellite business. But that was about the extent of my excitement. I would've preferred to see DirecTV as an independent company.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

kbcrowe said:


> Remember how everyone was so excited that News Corp. was going to buy D*?


I know I was not exicited. I was worried. It was about the same time NDS was trying to implement a system where you only could keep your PPV purchases for so-long. I knew if News Corp took over they would be trying to do some of the lame stuff they do with BSkyB.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

The suggestion that TiVo could manage D* is pretty insane. I'm not sure TiVo's business managers could spell profit, much less turn one. Yeah, the original TiVo development was great, but has quickly been commoditized. Hanging their hat on Cable Card is virtually suicide - they are allowing some of their biggest competitors to control their fate. 

Say what you want about Rupert & NewsCorp. I agree they inflamed a small portion of the user base by ignoring, and then walking away from, the TiVo platform (but we're not even sure if that was more News Corp's or TiVo's fault). However, they were smart enough to launch a whole bunch of bandwidth in to orbit, and whoever buys them is going to value THAT, not the installed DVR base (regardless of brand).


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Alright, I'll break the trend. I was excited when Murdoch took over because I wanted an entity that had content so they would have the same kind of leverage that cable companies like Time-Warner and Comcast enjoy. I personally find more shows on FOX that I've liked over the years than CBS (cookie cutter sh*t, IMO) or ABC. 

I'm disappointed that there has been so little growth and innovation since that stupid Fn merger attempt with E*. It's like they never really recovered from that. I think the most telling sign that Murdoch was looking at packing it in was when D* & E* pulled out of the wireless spectrum bidding recently. 

I'm amazed that someone so business-savvy had no idea what he was getting into with D*.


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

bidger said:


> Alright, I'll break the trend. I was excited when Murdoch took over because I wanted an entity that had content so they would have the same kind of leverage that calbe companies like Time-Warner and Comcast enjoy. I personally find more shows on FOX that I've liked over the years than CBS (cookie cutter sh*t, IMO) or ABC.
> 
> I'm disappointed that there has been so little growth and innovation since that stupid Fn merger attempt with E*. It's like they never really recovered from that. I think the most telling sign that Murdoch was looking at packing it in was when D* & E* pulled out of the wireless spectrum bidding recently.
> 
> I'm amazed that someone so business-savvy had no idea what he was getting into with D*.


I agree so much with your statements. We really should have seen alot more with Fox. There really doesnt seem to be one single thing the merger helped. I know it sounds silly to some but voting for American Idol on your Tivo. How fricken hard would it be to make that work??? Its a Fox show and Tivo has the ability to do it. And once you vote it can regulate multiple voting.

I agree the merger and shakeup has left D* with a hangover it cant get rid of. The wireless pullout was a shock and I think the realization that he cant make this thing work. And what scares me is we may have to go through another management shakeup if he sheds D*. Arrrrrggggh.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

What he still benefits from is the fact he has eliminated all the competition in the international market for Sky TV. If this deal happens you can bet it will only cover the US market.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

kbcrowe said:


> ...Remember how everyone was so excited that News Corp. was going to buy D*? Who knows what direction Liberty would take with D*. They could drop the emphasis on HDTV alltogether for all we know.
> 
> Still, I have to say any change would be good. I don't see me being a D* customer in couple of years if News Corp. continues on their present course.


If they don't have a better PVR by the time my HR10s bite the dust, no way would I remain a customer. That HR20 is a real stinker.

The only thing (to me) exciting about NewsCorp buying DTV was the failure of EchoStar to get it instead (whew!...dodged a REAL bullet there).

As someone who worked for TCI, IMHO, John Malone was one of the biggest morons ever in media, so it definitely could get worse.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Maybe they'll rebrand Directv back to Primestar.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> As someone who worked for TCI, IMHO, John Malone was one of the biggest morons ever in media, so it definitely could get worse.


Wow, now there's an executive for you. Next time you think things are awful with Murdoch, or whomever...believe me, you'd beg for the return of News Corp. after a few years of D* with Malone at the helm. Yikes-a-mundo.

--chris, who remembers when TCI around these parts used to hire day laborers to do cable installs...


----------

